# Sadzīves tehnika >  Ledusskapis nedarbojas

## McAhren

Stāsts sekojošs:
Savu ledusskapi (Eiron EI-128K) atsaldēšanas nolūkā aizstiepu uz vannu un tur ar remdenu ūdeni iekšpusi izskaloju. kad tas bija padarīts - izslaucīju un aiznesu atpakaļ un noliku vietā. Kad pieslēdzu, tad dzidēju, kā sūknīs sāk strādāt.
Bet no rīta viņš jau vairs nedarbojās.

Jautājums zinošiem cilvēkiem - kas varētu būt par problēmu? vai ir kkas nepareizs tajā ko es darīju? jo iepriekšējais ledusskapis (Samsungs) man vairākkārt izturēja tādu "mazgāšanu"... Un visā procesā nekādas ledusskapja gāzelēšanas nenotika - uz sāna nekur neliku. 

Lūk shēma: 


Ja kko nevar saprast jautājiet - uzzīmēšu

Viņam ir tāda lieta, kā overload protector. varbūt tas ir kko pārpratis un atslēdzis elektrības padevi? 

P.S. Lampiņa deg, kad attaisa durvis.

----------


## defs

Ja kompresors strādā,tad ārā izmukusi aukstumgāze.Ja nestrādā,tad sāc no viena gala ar testeri bakstīt.Varbūt viņam īberīgs tas regulējamais - dažiem ar automātisko atsaldēšanu,kas dažreiz nosprūst un neatgriežas sākumstāvoklī-tad neslēdzas iekšā. Ja gadijuma garantija,tad stiep uz turieni,kur pa garantiju taisa.Otra lieta-pie kompresora ir vēl viens relejs,kam varbūt iekšā /vecākiem modeļiem visiem bija/ tāds bimetāla relejs,kas atslēdzas ,kad krunka pa lielu-tas arī kādreiz sapurgājas /tas ir tas overload drošinātājs/.

----------


## Obsis

Toties jaunākiem tā bimetāliskā vietā ir pjezo-relejs. Viena simtdaļpile ūdens, un kristāls sasprāgst simttūkstoš gabalos. Kad attaisa korpusu relejam, ar aci labi redzamas tās šausmas. Izkontrolē, vai tā nav gadījumā.

----------


## ezis666

Nav tur nekāds pjezo, pat nekas uz to pusi. Tas ir PTC palaišanas ierīce, ar lielu termistora ripuli, kurš plīst ka nemetas.Aukstam jābūt ~25 omi

----------


## janys

Ja tur ir kadi sledzi varbut kads nesledz tajos sledzos ir neona spuldzite ar pretestibu un atspere ar loditi kur izjuk viss sledzis tadi lidzigi sledzi ir pgarinatajos.

----------


## McAhren

Slēdži tur ir tikai 2. Viens ir, kas regulē aukstumu (nogriežot līdz galam uz silto pusi izslēdzas lampiņa). un otrs slēdzis ir gala slēdzis uz durvju atvēršanu. tāka neona lampiņas tur nav. 
Būs jāpārbauda tas pārslodzes relejs. 

Starp citu, pieminētais "termistola ripulis" izskatāš šādi? 
 

 ::

----------


## Obsis

Ezis: Sorrī bet es trīs gadus atlauzu uz to draņķu diagnopstiku un remontu, kā blakusdarbu vakaros. Esmu atskatījies to drazu sasprāgušā veidā līdz nelabumam.

----------


## Obsis

P.S. : un protams termistoram līdzīga "tablete" jau nu gan NEMAZ neizskatās., toties zem špannunga staipās razmēros gan. Tā ka..... spried pats.

----------


## guguce

Ir ir pozistors (termopretestība ar pieaugošu raksturlīkni) un 
pēc izskata līdzīgs CRT atmagnetizēšanas pozostoram. 
Tas iedod tikai palaisšanas impulsu.

----------


## ezis666

http://www.google.lv/url?sa=t&source...QAEqVFHPHORrtQ

----------


## McAhren

> http://www.google.lv/url?sa=t&source...QAEqVFHPHORrtQ


 
Jā... ļoti līdzīgu elementu atradu... 
vakar atjaucu vaļā un tur iekšā bija tablete.Tā ir tā īstā tablete, kas jāpārbauda? 
Nju skaic - ķersimies pie pārbaudīšanas  ::

----------


## Obsis

Nē, ja tablete nav sasprāgusi un izteikti apkvēpusi, tad tai būtu jābūt veselai. 
Pirmais: noīsini ar skrūvgriezi termoregulatora galus. Ja nesāk strādāt, tātad vaina motora palaišanā
Tad pārbaudi šo tableti īslaicīgi savienojot ar skrūvgriezi tās galus. (Tā ir liela palaišanas strāva, ko nedrīkst dot ilgāk par dažām sekundēm). Ja nesāk strādāt, tātad vaina ir termoaizsardzības relejā. Parasti tajā ir kūstošais celiņš ar Vuda metālu. Salodē ar lodāmuru un kolofoniju, iespējami maz iepludinot lodalvu, jo tā cels atmiekšķēšanās temperatūru. 
Ja joprojām neiet, meklē vainu tīkla štepselī.  :: 
Nē, ir vēl viens depekts.
Uz motora ir trīs gali. Vidējais ir kopējais (nulle). Pārējos noskaidro ar ommetru. Tas ar ļoti mazo pretestību ir darba tinums, ŠĶIET tas atradās pa kreisi, ja vidējais ir uz leju. Bet varu pēc atmiņas kļūdīties, sen nav taisīti. Tas ar lielo pretestību ir palaišanas tinums. Šauj pie darba tinuma 220 un ĪSLAICĪGI ar skrūvgriezni savieno darba (fāzi) ar palaišanas. Ja motors sāk iet, atlaid skrūvgriezi. Motoram jāturpina normāli griezties (indicē pēc skaņas). Ja tas atslēdzas, tad pielieto ampermetru. Palaišanas brīdī strāva nedrīkstētu pārsniegt 3...4 A, bet darba strāvai būtu jābūt 1...1,5 A.
SIC. Ja esi kaut pusminūti griezis dzinēju, OTRREIZ to drīkst palaist TIKAI kad spiediena starpība sistēmā izlīdzinājusies. Zem 10 atm pretspiediena var tikai nodedzināt motoru. Tāpēc jāpagaida kādas 30...60 sekundes un tad var startēt atkal. Obščem tas nepat
ikamākais defekts ir, ja darba strāva ir tāda, ka termorelejs uzskata, ka motors iesprūdis palaišanas etapā. Jo tas nozīmē, ka izdilis motora VIENĪGAIS gultnis (vot vajag idiotiem iedomāties iekarināt rotoru vienā nevis divos gultņos, kapeikas pi**ji ). Tad rotors sāk strīķēties gar statoru, nu un motora rashermetizēšana (vienkārši apvirpojot metinājuma šuvi), gultņa nomaiņa un aizhermetizēšana (MIG automāts ar 2 mm stiepli CO2 vidē) ar ledusskapja jaunu piepildi ar freonu maksās tik cik divi jauni ledusskapji. Atmaksājas tikai rūpnieciskajiem, kas ir mērkaķī dārgi.
Šī instrukcija nosedz 99,9999% iespējamos defektus.
Jo freona noplūdi saprotamu iemeslu dēļ jau izslēdzām.

----------


## ezis666

Nav tur pat viena gultņa, parasti tur ir kādus 5Cm gara bukse no čuguna, asī ir vītne eļļošanai un apakšējam galam jābūr pāris cm eļļā.Tas viss normāli iet padsmit gadus, ja vien ražotājs nav eļļu ieliet aizmirsis.(mēdz tā gadīties...)

----------


## Obsis

Jā, tas ir slīdgultnis. Tiesa var būt arī no bronzas. Bet čugunu arī lieto. Un pat alumīniju atgādinošu babītam līdzīgu sakausējumu var iegrūst. Obščem tik un tā kapeikas pi******, normālu gultni esmu redzējis tikai pāris konstrukcijās. Ja vien motobloks nemaksā vismaz pārsimts Ls, tad to met ārā un nemaz nemēģina remontierēt. Vienīgā man zināmā vieta Latvijā, kur ir aprīkojums izjaukšanai un salikšanai ir Slokā. Ja vien tas kantoris nav nobankrotējis. Pēdējoreiz aizvedu pie viņiem autokravu motoru remontēšanai - ap deviņdesmito gadu vidu.

----------


## McAhren

Paldies par padomiem! it sevišķi Obsim!   ::  
vainīgs bija termoregulators...

----------

